# Frost?



## Ptbo_Stonerz (Sep 29, 2006)

Well Im sitting here on my comp looking at the "weather eye" weather network and I see that the temp outside is a mere 1c and its 11:30pm. I didnt realize it was supposed to be so cold tonight. Its going to frost, how bad will that be on my plants? They are fairly big lots of big buds. The hairs are about 30% red the rest white. I expected them to be ready to harvest oct 15-31. What signs should i look for in the next few days to see if the frost negatively affected my girls.


----------



## jb247 (Sep 29, 2006)

You might want to throw a light tarp or a sheet of thin painters plastic over those gals, it'll keep the worst of the frost off em.

Peace...j.b.


----------



## Hick (Sep 30, 2006)

pybo....they'll take some "lite" frosts, no problem. Just look out for a killer freeze. 
If you cover them, no material touching the plants if possible.


----------



## astra007 (Sep 30, 2006)

light chicken wire fencing - cheap - around them then dry cleaners plastic wrap.  if the leaves and stem start to purple or go bluish then ya got trouble.  remember its dieing anyhoo.........  no leader growth or drooping leaves.......hack it down.


p.s.  red/white   hhhhmmmm  a white widow perhaps?  or hybrid.


----------



## David O'Brien (Sep 30, 2006)

I have been told that old bed sheets work better than plastic, as a plant cover, because it allows more air to come in around your plants.

I have never done this but I think I have to this year as I'm growing some Pure Haze which takes forever to mature.


----------



## Ptbo_Stonerz (Sep 30, 2006)

I was told they were AK47 but I'm not completely sure. They used to smell real skunky now they smell skunk/fruit.


----------



## astra007 (Sep 30, 2006)

D/B, ah bed sheets?  yup the freezing cold air will pass right thru them.  think about this.


----------



## David O'Brien (Sep 30, 2006)

Bed sheets still make more sense, to me, than plastic.  Plastic will not allow any air flow and lack of air flow increased the possibility of mold.


----------



## Hick (Sep 30, 2006)

yep...plastic will trap any moisture. I prefer burlap, but bedsheets would work well to.


----------



## astra007 (Sep 30, 2006)

to each their own.  mine survive so....................


----------

